# Rare Car Colors



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

ok, i currently have a 90 240SX...red. but today i found one w/ 90k in mint condition for 1600, i want to know how many have this color....i've never seen one like it before...i don't have an actual picture of the car yet, but this is almost the same color, it's a really light metallic blue, looks very nice....just trying to find if anyone knows if it's rare, or like how many were made w/ it if any. thanks...

Linkage 4 color


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

my friend has a 240 in that same color like you were sayin


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

ive heard of some chouki 180sx's having that described color. I havn't found the color code for it though


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i've only seen a few. most have white, black, aztec red, the crimson pearl and silver. the light blue, dark blue, and i think green are rather rare in the S13s. as is the two tone used on the zenkis.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i've seen bright green and orange


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

This table should be able to tell you what you want to know. It outlines what colors where available in what years and it also associates them with the color code.

http://www.cockadoodleprofits.com/240sxcolors.gif

Best wishes,
Matt


----------

